# KNPV in Florida?



## Gus Pineda (Jul 2, 2013)

Is there a place in Florida where you can certify dogs in KNPV? I was under the impression it was only possible in the netherlands or one of it's former colonies, such as Curacao, but someone mentioned there was a club in Florida that received authorization to certify. Is that right? If so, which club?


----------



## Marcel Winter (Mar 29, 2013)

Its not official allowed a KNPV club outside Holland , Jeff Gambler is training KNPV I don,t know if
the club still exist anymore.

Certify outside Holland a KNPV dog is NOT possible( In Germany there is a club they have official permission)


----------



## Jay Quinn (Apr 1, 2012)

there is a KNPV training club in Tampa, but as has been stated they are not allowed to certify dogs... Jeff travelled to Holland with his dog Mexx to compete in a stud match there... 

http://www.fromthelands.com/


----------



## Kevin Cyr (Dec 28, 2012)

Jay Quinn said:


> there is a KNPV training club in Tampa, but as has been stated they are not allowed to certify dogs... Jeff travelled to Holland with his dog Mexx to compete in a stud match there...
> 
> http://www.fromthelands.com/


 
are you sure he is still training? Just based on website, its old, and club site is down? I heard he got back into bikes and not much dogs now? Not quite sure.


----------



## Tom Sheets (Jan 1, 2013)

Kevin Cyr said:


> are you sure he is still training? Just based on website, its old, and club site is down? I heard he got back into bikes and not much dogs now? Not quite sure.


If you go to his site and click on Mexx it says he's training him to go to Holland in 2014 to get a ph1. So he must be doing something with dogs still.


----------



## Jay Quinn (Apr 1, 2012)

To be honest I'm really not sure. It would be the club that people are thinking of though....


----------

